# Can I put my betta in with my orandas?



## miikexo (Jun 30, 2012)

The guy at the pet store said you can put bettas in with other fish.. but I'm wondering If I can put him in with my 2 oranda goldfish and my Plecko just wondering if anyone knows anything they don't have water conditioner in their tank but there is in my betta bowl the one I'm thinking of putting him in with the other fish is a 30 gallon tank with a filter and an air pump, it has so many places for him to hide and enjoy please let me know! below are pictures of the tank and the betta I'm thinking of putting in.










The 30 gallon Tank:


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I would say definitely no. Bettas need warm water and goldfish cold.


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

Agree with Leeniex, they should not be kept together as they have different requirements


----------



## ihatefirewalls (Jun 23, 2012)

It's hit and miss personality-wise. Some goldfish will try and eat betta tails, some bettas may nip at goldfish.

The temperature difference is a concern too though. Goldfish prefer ~60 while bettas like ~80. If you don't have a heater for your betta anyway (ideally you should), you can do it, just try and maintain ~70 so neither fish is TOO far outside of their comfort zone.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The Current would be too strong. Goldfish need Heavy Filter Material.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

No, bettas are tropical and have many different requirements. I would recommend putting water declorinator in your goldfish tank, and removing the pleco if it is a common pleco. common plecosthumus can get to be up to 2 feet long, way to big for your tank. For your tank, only 2 goldfish are suitable.


good luck


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i thought plecos needed warm water too. but i could be wrong about their preferences


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Absolutely not. Goldfish need cold water. Bettas need warm.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

It'd be like putting a penguin in Africa or putting a lion in Antarctica.

Okay I exaggerated just a little xD but you get the point.. Completely different temperature requirements.

Not to mention it might look a little awkward, goldfish can get to 8 inches and the betta would be so tiny xD


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Actually goldfish don't need cold water; they can deal with a wide variety of temperatures. Comets and commons can deal with temperatures as low as 33F and as high as 88F. The fancy varieties don't do well when the temp drops below 65F or goes above 85F. The problem with goldfish at warmer temperatures is their metabolic need increases which means they need to be fed more to be kept in good condition. More food means more waste, and since goldfish are messy enough we try to keep the temperature down to prevent more waste. 

But that aside, goldfish and betta don't make good companions. Goldfish are very messy and need powerful filters. These filters will blow around a betta in the tank. Goldfish will gladly eat a betta. My goldfish are large enough to swallow a betta whole. Goldfish tanks are also messier than your average tank; in these conditions a betta will not thrive and will probably get finrot a lot. Goldfish also need hard water to thrive. Betta are soft water fish. 

That tank is just large enough for two goldfish. Adding a pleco in there overstocks the tank. The pleco will grow about 10 inches and needs at least a 55 gallon tank.


----------

